# Walleye lures.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Heading to Michigan and try for some walleye. When the walleye bite is tough, what would be your top two lures to use. Size, color, tactic. Thanks.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Last year when we fished Saginaw the lures I got my walleye on we’re buckshots 1/4 lipless crankbaits glow in dark jigging spoons sometimes with a couple of shiners or just the head and the perch would hit them lures as well


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I only need about 3 or 4 lures although I tend to carry a bunch .
A Johnson splinter spoon ( like a Kastmaster) in pearl color. 1/3 oz 
A rattlin rap ( lipless crank) in blue/silver 
Little Cleo 1/3 oz in a couple colors
Swedish pimple gold/charteuse prism
Pinhead minnow . Blue /Silver


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never been up there but on lake erie I have found it very effective to jig with one rod and have a deadstick minnow right next to it when they are in a negative mood. Watching my vex, I will see them ease into the cone, follow the lure halfheartedly, then disappear, then about 30 seconds later my deadstick rod is halfway down the hole.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

And for me it's a Swedish Pimple when they are in a bad mood, I keep going smaller until they want to bite, and also try different combos of sizes and whole minnows or just heads


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I fish 2 holes 1 swedish pimple or vibe in one hole ( as a attract - aggressive bite ) the other jigging rap with a minnow head. Erie hole minnow.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are the lures that caught both walleye and perch on Saginaw bay last winter out of Linwood hope this helps


----------



## Outdooraddict (Feb 18, 2015)

Do jiggers and jigging raps. Bloody nose and wonder bread and good old blue silver best for bay.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Outdooraddict said:


> Do jiggers and jigging raps. Bloody nose and wonder bread and good old blue silver best for bay.


Glow shot spoons in wonderbread..was up to Mitchells Lake over the weekend, got crappie and small eyes on 1/8 oz glow shots..love them on the big bay


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Glow shot spoons in wonderbread..was up to Mitchells Lake over the weekend, got crappie and small eyes on 1/8 oz glow shots..love them on the big bay


And bloddy nose also


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

vibE's Cicadas & Rapala Jigging Rap,,Minnows...Bare bones,,or tipped with a minnow head... IF you are familiar with them.. They can work When nothing else is producing...


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

swone said:


> I've never been up there but on lake erie I have found it very effective to jig with one rod and have a deadstick minnow right next to it when they are in a negative mood. Watching my vex, I will see them ease into the cone, follow the lure halfheartedly, then disappear, then about 30 seconds later my deadstick rod is halfway down the hole.


I live near Saginaw Bay and that's pretty much my go to tactic, at least that's what I start with. 
I'll have 3 holes, with one of them in the far corner of the shanty for the dead stick with a slip bobber and a small tungsten jig. Not a fan of the jaw jackers, too many times they just mouth the minnow and swim away 10-15ft before swallowing the hook. 
Jig 1 rod 1/4 of the way up off the bottom aggressively.
You can usually find out within a marking a few fish if the dead stick is not what they want, then I'll take it out and put another hook on in its place. We catch some jumbo perch on the dead stick also!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Small 1/4 ounce cleos, one of the better ones is the glow white with orange dots
Same color pattern in a small do jigger also.
Sunny days late morning and afternoon hammered cleos metallic rainbow and like colors
Smaller moonshine bloody nose is a good go to hook 
This little loco, smallest they make which is not available to buy anymore is my all time favorite hook in shallow water, 6ft and less with some stain to the water









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Straley said:


> Here are the lures that caught both walleye and perch on Saginaw bay last winter out of Linwood hope this helps


Love the lipless cranks, just have to use the larger ones to get enough drop-back weight!(I wrap solder around the front hook on the smaller ones shanks to get add'l weight if needed!) I also make jigging spoons out if willow-leaf blades(weighted with solder-melted into the concave side.) Add a minnow or three to the treble, jig em up!!


----------

